
Windows 10 - chirau
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/default.aspx
======
orionblastar
I'm going to do the wait and see before I upgrade any of my PCs to Windows 10.

The bummer is that virtual machines like Virtual Box don't qualify for the
Windows 10 upgrade. But I can run Windows 10 Tech Preview in Virtual Box. That
is how I test operating systems in Virtual Box before putting them on bare
iron.

Some people are scared of the AI and Cloud features of Windows 10 and compare
it to Genisys in that Terminator: Genisys movie. I think that is made up and
there is no threat of a Skynet network.

~~~
CyberDildonics
>Some people are scared of the AI and Cloud features of Windows 10 and compare
it to Genisys in that Terminator: Genisys movie. I think that is made up and
there is no threat of a Skynet network.

No one thinks that.

------
rvern
Make sure to check the privacy policy before upgrading to Windows 10:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9966236](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9966236)

